# Art/Object Issues > Conservation >  Badger Hair brushes

## efrates

We are looking to order Badger hair brushes in order to dust our paintings. Does anyone have a supplier they would recommend?

----------


## Kurt Christian

> We are looking to order Badger hair brushes in order to dust our paintings. Does anyone have a supplier they would recommend?


I would try Kremer pigments or Talas.

http://shop.kremerpigments.com/en/

https://www.talasonline.com

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

I had to purchase cleaning brushes for use at the Getty many years ago. While I did purchase a Badger brush as the traditional tool, already at that point there were many people were starting to favor certain specific goat hair brushes for many cleaning applications. Unfortunately I seem to have left my links there and haven't been in the market since.

----------

